# Need help with a travel case



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

Hi all -

I am hoping someone can give me some assistance. I have ordered a decalgirl skin and an Oberon cover (which is in transit!! ) but still need a place to put accessories and protect my Kindle when traveling (and from the fur kids). While I like the BB bags for others, they aren't for me. I have been looking at the travel case that Waterfield makes, and also the baggallini wallet bagg (Large) in microfiber (links below). If someone has either and could comment on the quality and design I would certainly appreciate the review. Or anything else that is somewhat similar would help too!

Thanks,

Tammy

http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/wallet_bagg_large_microfiber/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=67429&rlid=detail&rcode=702166824462901

http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I've bought three Waterfield bags and love them.  I just got one with a mini-pouch for my Acer netbook...carries the netbook and the mini-pouch carries the cords/mouse...all attached to a shoulder strap with D-rings.

I have one that my K1 fits into, even in either its M-Edge or TuffLuv cover.

The third just got sent off to my 17yo granddaughter with my Dell netbook so she'll have it for college classes this summer.

Both the quality of the bags and the customer service are top-rate!

Sharyn


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I understand what you mean about the BB bags not being for you. I thought this too until I found out she does custom orders!! I went to a fabric store and picked out the fabric I wanted, sent it to her, and she mailed me back a perfect (for me) BorsaBella Kindle Bag.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have both the Waterfield *sleeve* which I use for everyday use on my K2, and the travel bag which I use when I travel overnight.  The travel bag is very nice - large enough to hold the K2 in a case (Oberon or M-Edge, so I'll assume most normal cases as well) plus power cord.  There is also room for another cord or two if you have something else you need (like a celphone charger).  The carry strap is simple, but efficient - I'd definitely get one.

Both cases are very sleek and simple in design, something I really like.  I have both the grey (which is actually a pretty gunmetal/pewter color) and a blue (which is a darker metallic color as well - not nearly as neon as the website makes them look).

Their customer service is fast and efficient, also a bonus.


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

sharyn said:


> I've bought three Waterfield bags and love them. I just got one with a mini-pouch for my Acer netbook...carries the netbook and the mini-pouch carries the cords/mouse...all attached to a shoulder strap with D-rings.
> 
> I have one that my K1 fits into, even in either its M-Edge or TuffLuv cover.
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me about your bags. I have almost decided on the Waterfield bags, one of my criteria is that the bag be somewhat water repellant in order to provide a level of protection from the elements. I am glad to know they are good quality too.


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

tashab said:


> I understand what you mean about the BB bags not being for you. I thought this too until I found out she does custom orders!! I went to a fabric store and picked out the fabric I wanted, sent it to her, and she mailed me back a perfect (for me) BorsaBella Kindle Bag.


Very nice! I didn't realize that custom BB bags were available. I will check this out. Thanks!


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> I have both the Waterfield *sleeve* which I use for everyday use on my K2, and the travel bag which I use when I travel overnight. The travel bag is very nice - large enough to hold the K2 in a case (Oberon or M-Edge, so I'll assume most normal cases as well) plus power cord. There is also room for another cord or two if you have something else you need (like a celphone charger). The carry strap is simple, but efficient - I'd definitely get one.
> 
> Both cases are very sleek and simple in design, something I really like. I have both the grey (which is actually a pretty gunmetal/pewter color) and a blue (which is a darker metallic color as well - not nearly as neon as the website makes them look).
> 
> Their customer service is fast and efficient, also a bonus.


I too admire the sleekness of the case and that is one reason I have been leaning towards it versus the bagallini and the silver snaps and pockets on the outside of it. I will probably go with black because I always carry a black purse, briefcase,etc., and wear black shoes, but the both the blue and the grey "spoke" to me.

Thanks for sharing your experience with me!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a skin,an oberon case,and a sleeve. I found I needed/wanted something to store it all and carry it all around in. Also for travel, power cords, extra book lights, etc etc. I orderd a gadget bag from etsy. The seller is called xcessrize, she has so many different fabric patterns. They are made very similar to a laptop case but only miniture sized. Perfect for a kindle. I posted a link below but if you search through the sellers listings you will see all the different patterns and fabrics. I love mine!

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=25375846&ref=sr_list_18&&ga_search_query=kindle&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=2&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=vl_other_1&listing_id=24389144

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=vl_other_1&listing_id=25640210

Just a few of the many variations. They remind me of a borsabella but with pockets, and more like an actual carrying case for extra gadgets as well as your kindle.


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I have a skin,an oberon case,and a sleeve. I found I needed/wanted something to store it all and carry it all around in. Also for travel, power cords, extra book lights, etc etc. I orderd a gadget bag from etsy. The seller is called xcessrize, she has so many different fabric patterns. They are made very similar to a laptop case but only miniture sized. Perfect for a kindle. I posted a link below but if you search through the sellers listings you will see all the different patterns and fabrics. I love mine!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=25375846&ref=sr_list_18&&ga_search_query=kindle&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=2&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> ...


Thank you --that was my thought, somewhere to keep all the extras! I will check these out, I might be getting an Ipod and would like to be able to keep it with my Kindle. Does yours have a closure of some kind?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

tjomac said:


> Thank you --that was my thought, somewhere to keep all the extras! I will check these out, I might be getting an Ipod and would like to be able to keep it with my Kindle. Does yours have a closure of some kind?


Yes the top flap folds over and underneath it has a closure like this one:










and the closure is adjustable so that you can loosen the case if you have it filled with a few extra gadgets.

This is the one I have but all the other links I posted above are the same style just different fabric designs:










inside of it I can fit Comfortably my kindle2 w.oberon cover the charger and usb cable for the k2. My digital camera with charger and usb cable. My itouch also with usb cord,extra headphones,and travel charger. Also my mightybright reading light.

Here is a pic of the insides of the case:


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Yes the top flap folds over and underneath it has a closure like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...I really like the padding in the case and that it holds all the accessories!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


>


Looks nice and padded


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Yes the top flap folds over and underneath it has a closure like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for. How fast does she ship?


----------

